# تحليه المياه بالطاقه الشمسيه



## أحمد المحمدي (11 يوليو 2008)

أخواني العزاء ارحب بكم..................................

أطرح عليكم مشروع تحليه وتقطير المياه بالطاقه الشمسه 

xxxxxxxxxxxxx

م/أحمد المحمدي 
مهندس المشروع


----------



## حازم نجم (12 يوليو 2008)

اين هو المشروع بأي بوابة نستطيع ايجاده ارجو التوضيح ولو بالامكان شرح موجز بالعربية عن الموضوع بسطرين ليس اكثر


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (12 يوليو 2008)

أخي الحبيب الموضوع شيق لكن لم تعطنا شيء سوى أرقام هواتف وموقع شركة ؟؟؟

نتمنى كرمك بشيء مفيد من المعلومات

تحياتي


----------



## أحمد المحمدي (12 يوليو 2008)

الاخوه الاعضاء الشرح سيأتي مفصلا في الرابط اعلاه 

وسأشرحلكم بأيجاز كيفيه تحله المياه بالطاقه الشمسيه 
يوجد عده طرق لتحليه المياه ومنها عن طريق تبخير مياه البحر واعاده تكثيفها في مكثفات معينه وحقن المياه المكثفه بعد مركبات كيميانيه لكي تكون صالحه للشرب 
ومايهمنا هنا هو كيفيه تبخير المياه بالطاقه الشمسيه وذلك يعتمد على رفع درجه حراره مياه البحر مع ثبات الضغط ومن هنا يتم فصل كل العوالق بالاضافه الى الاملاح والرواسب وبالتالي يتم تكيف هذه المياه عن طريق العمليه العكسيه اللارجاعيه في مكثقات معينه 

وشكرا جزيلا لمروركم 
م/أحمد المحمدي
مهندس ميكانيكا 
شركه جيوردانو الفرنسيه
ولمزيد من الاستفسار 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

*تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .*


----------



## مخترع مظلوم (21 يوليو 2008)

اخوي اتمني انك توضح اكثر طرق التواصل معك


----------



## مخترع مظلوم (21 يوليو 2008)

مشكوووووور على الموضوع


----------



## عليدناي (5 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 

اخي اتمنى التوضيح اكتر


----------



## مروان امسلم (31 أكتوبر 2009)

ارجو التوضيح بالموضوع وبجهات الاتصال بك .وشكرا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*نظرا لعدم وجود اي معلومات عن الموضوع ..

وهو فقط عنوان .. عذرا الموضوع مقفل..

من أراد كتابة موضوع عن ذلك .. تحلية المياه بالطاقة الشمسية ..
يمكنه كتابة موضوع جديد.. 

بالتوفيق للجميع .. والله من وراء القصد..*​


----------

